# Schwinn built in kickstand help needed



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't know what's going on here. I took the kickstand, sprague and pin out of my 46 dx frame to put in my 48 dx frame. Made sure the sprague in lined up right in the frame, but the stand wants to turn in towards the tire. Anybody ever seen this? It's pissing me off. I've done several kickstand swaps and never had this problem. Thanks for any help you can give me. Rob.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 27, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Don't know what's going on here. I took the kickstand, sprague and pin out of my 46 dx frame to put in my 48 dx frame. Made sure the sprague in lined up right in the frame, but the stand wants to turn in towards the tire. Anybody ever seen this? It's pissing me off. I've done several kickstand swaps and never had this problem. Thanks for any help you can give me. Rob.




Looks like the reciever is in the wrong position. Was it broken off and rewelded?


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 27, 2015)

I agree, it looks like it's not in the right position...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been told the 46 stand receiver sits at a different position then later ones.. ie why pencil stand bikes sit funny when the stand is down


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea the kickstand is kinda weird. Not to sound stupid, but what is the receiver your referring to? The kickstand itself is a little shorter than the one on my other 46. Notice this is chrome, but also different than the one on my sisters miss teen. I think I have a couple of stands laying around. I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## how (Jun 27, 2015)

right it is not the right one there are many many different lengths and angles


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2015)

sickdogsDX said:


> Looks like the reciever is in the wrong position. Was it broken off and rewelded?




All the welds look legit and OG. Tomorrow I'm going to compare it to my other 46 frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2015)

To my eye it looks like the stand you're trying to use is made for a lightweight. The angle or bend is wrong, it should match the angle of the stand tube.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 27, 2015)

as far as i know,the 46 stand and tube are 46 only.i have an extra 46 stand and it won't work on any 47 and later bikes.angles are different.
i just went out and compared my 46 and 50.the 46 kickstand tube is at a greater angle than the 50,so not interchangeable.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Great to know guys. I used to mess with a lot of schwinn middleweights, but they were mainly all the same kickstands. This is really the only schwinn heavyweight one I've had to replace. I have a few decent middleweight stands, maybe one of those will work. If not I'll be looking for one because I have to build this frame. Thanks you guys are great. Rob.


----------



## REC (Jun 28, 2015)

There are two different stands for these. One has the angle that is for your mount, the other has a steeper (closer to perpendicular) angle like the stand you show here has. Is the frame in your photo the one you need the correct stand for? I'll take a look today and see which one(s) I have. I have a small collection of 46 models and they have both angle stands. They are VERY cool!

Attached are photos of five different '46 frames that I have. Note that the blue DX (nice and shiny) and the red "no-bar" also has the sharper angled stand. The other ones are the "relaxed" angle.
REC


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2015)

*Schwinn kickstand*

Ok. I found a couple stands I had laying around and they both have the same angle, but different from what I was trying to use. Found one off of a middleweight with a good tight spring. It looks like hell but so does the bike. Thanks everyone for all the help. Rob.


----------



## REC (Jun 28, 2015)

Rob,
Back again, forgot to mention the other two '46 models on hand. One is a BFG DX that has a bolt on stand, the other is a Cycle-Truck which has a fork mounted dropstand. neither of these two would count in this discussion, but are the remaining members of the '46 collection that live here.

Photo of the BFG DX attached - there are not photos of the Cycle-Truck in complete form yet.

REC


----------



## Magotitus (Sep 18, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> as far as i know,the 46 stand and tube are 46 only.i have an extra 46 stand and it won't work on any 47 and later bikes.angles are different.
> i just went out and compared my 46 and 50.the 46 kickstand tube is at a greater angle than the 50,so not interchangeable.




An extra 46 dx kickstand? Would it be available to sell to a canuck who's restoring a '46 dx for himself by chance?
I cannot find one for the life of me!


----------



## Magotitus (Sep 18, 2015)

If perhaps it is not for sale, could you possibly trace me a template of it?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 19, 2015)

Magotitus said:


> An extra 46 dx kickstand? Would it be available to sell to a canuck who's restoring a '46 dx for himself by chance?
> I cannot find one for the life of me!



Not sure if you can PM,but try to send me an email through the forum.deer season is on,so won't be on here as much.when I get a chance,I'll look for the stand and we can go from there.just need a reminder.


----------

